# How to remove drm from azw/prc/mobi/tpz on Kindle ?



## Angelina43946 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Amazon Kindle is a series of e-book readers now in its fourth generation. Amazon Kindle eReaders enable users to shop for, download, browse, and read e-books, newspapers, magazines, blogs, and other digital media via wireless networking. it is especially favored for its e-reading function. But sometimes when we want to share some great ebooks on some other devices (for example: iPad, Nook) or with friends and family, we will find it really troublesome because of the restriction of Kindle DRM. This article will introduce you to how to solve this problem as below.
Epubsoft Kindle DRM Removal helps you quickly and easily remove azw drm protection from kindle (azw,prc,mobi), then you can convert kindle books to any file format or transfer Kindle ebook to iPad, iPhone, iTouch, Sony, Android, Nook, Kobo etc.
just check this:
 How to remove drm from azw/prc/mobi/tpz on Kindle ?


----------

